# Can we fish...



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

OK, by now you know we're on "lockdown" - we can walk outside (isolate please) But can we go fishing in the lake out our door?


----------



## newaygogeorge (Aug 16, 2006)

Good question, Another question will guides be able to guide clients steelheading. The season is here and a lot of people booked trips. I see nothing addressing it yet on DNR website other than launches/vaults (port-a-john) will remain open just un-maned . Motels in our area are booked with overnight steelheaders.


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

Who/how will these things be enforced? I see no harm in travelling to a location launching a boat and fishing with a family member (my son) practicing social distancing. Can do so without having to stop at a gas station even. Have fuel tanks and pumps at my place of employment (which is considered essential business)


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

newaygogeorge said:


> Good question, Another question will guides be able to guide clients steelheading. The season is here and a lot of people booked trips. I see nothing addressing it yet on DNR website other than launches/vaults (port-a-john) will remain open just un-maned . Motels in our area are booked with overnight steelheaders.


yes, it's called shopping


METTLEFISH said:


> OK, by now you know we're on "lockdown" - we can walk outside (isolate please) But can we go fishing in the lake out our door?


 my view is, ya u can fish, now a guided trip, would b up to the guide or the client, as for me, I wouldn't fish in a boat with anyone other then some one I live with just my :2cents:


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

my post were backwards, oops


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

METTLEFISH said:


> OK, by now you know we're on "lockdown" - we can walk outside (isolate please) But can we go fishing in the lake out our door?



Individuals may leave their home..and travel as necessary:

1) "To engage in outdoor activity"....

We are good to go. FISH ON!!!

https://www.michigan.gov/whitmer/0,9309,7-387-90499_90705-522626--,00.html


----------



## Slimshady (Apr 4, 2002)

Yes, you can fish and the DNR sites will remain open, free and unstaffed. The question is whether or not the private ramps will be able to stay open or not. If they sell food, they could be classified as a "convenience store", which are allowed to stay open.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)




----------



## Storm333 (Nov 5, 2014)

METTLEFISH said:


> OK, by now you know we're on "lockdown" - we can walk outside (isolate please) But can we go fishing in the lake out our door?


Executive order section 7a-1 allows any recreational activity that can be done following social distancing guidelines 


Sent from my iPad using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

Be good boy and girls! If you don't listen to directions, we will get a time out!
*State Parks, Trails, Boat Launches, State Forests And Other State-Managed Public Land*

State parks, recreation areas, trails and other state-managed lands remain open, provided all visitors adhere to the requirement for proper social distancing – at least 6 feet between yourself and another person. 

*If it becomes evident that people are not practicing effective social distancing while visiting these state-managed resources, we will close them to protect the health of our visitors and our staff.*


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

seen 3 boats yesterday, 2 today, all had just 1 person in them, a lot more people using the trail that runs a long the river, seen a young couple with a camp fire going,,,,,,,,,,,, got my second skunk today ,,,,, take care


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

Hell yeah, fish on guys and gals!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

today,I saw 2 boat, 1 double n 1 loner, 2 shore fishermen, still lots of people on the run/walk trail,,,,,,, no skunk today, 1 small rooster (6#) n a nice hen that was all done laying


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

As you may or may not know, if you're dragging your boat to your fishing area they are enforcing this regulation. The Govt. doesn't want the chance of traffic accident, auto mechanical issues, or other personal injuries increasing the odds of public/safety/medical personnel contact. There my be additional regulations pertaining to fishing, as Illinois has done (public waters ban on fishing)


----------



## bradb460 (Nov 15, 2012)

So if you're towing a boat you are more likely to get into an accident?


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

METTLEFISH said:


> As you may or may not know, if you're dragging your boat to your fishing area they are enforcing this regulation. The Govt. doesn't want the chance of traffic accident, auto mechanical issues, or other personal injuries increasing the odds of public/safety/medical personnel contact. There my be additional regulations pertaining to fishing, as Illinois has done (public waters ban on fishing)


I haven't heard anything like this. Where is this stated in the exec. order?


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

its not


----------

